
(Android) Developer Income Report #8 - kreci
http://www.kreci.net/reports/developer-income-report-8/
======
bstar
So are we now encouraging mobile developers to try and develop many crap
applications, the sum of which will give an impressive financial return? What
happened to concept of developing a great product that actually takes some
effort?

It seems to me that these developers are spreading themselves extremely thin
to get many apps into the marketplace with the h̶o̶p̶e̶ prayer that some catch
on. Imo, this is a crappy business model which just pollutes the marketplace.

I know the goal/dream is to become self sufficient and control your own
destiny, but do it with a great product that you believe in, not with bs
e-books and movie quote soundboards.

~~~
cosgroveb
I'm happy for kreci that he is able to make enough money online to support
himself but the apps are just dismal. That combined with the made-for-Adsense
site he showed us a few days ago (which he claimed to have paid for 100
backlinks to!) shows that he's adding very little value to the Android
ecosystem and the web.

His income reports are valuable because they can be an inspiration to others
but the way he is making his money is, at the very least, distasteful.

~~~
roel_v
It's the behavior that cheapskates and pirates make the system gravitate
towards. There's nothing wrong or dishonorable about it. Incentives at work
people - nothing new to see here.

~~~
moomba
Not really. Apparently you ate not aware that paid apps are not available in
Poland. Kind of hard to make a great product when you cab only make money off
ads.

------
nethsix
In a world where there is so much hyperbole in articles, thanks for an honest-
to-goodness report on Android development.

~~~
kreci
Thank you too for your kind words ;)

------
csomar
Thanks for the slap. I'm carrying on work, you convinced me again that making
money is possible and it's just my laziness that is keeping me poor.

------
kreci
Comments welcome and very desired =)

~~~
bemmu
It was a good idea to link to another developer's report from your post. It
will encourage more people to report on their progress.

~~~
kreci
Thanks! I will link to anyone who will write about Android Income... just let
me know :)

------
zdw
So, the one guy's only really revenue generating app is an unlicensed Star
Wars app that sounds like a ripoff of similar iOS "lightsaber" apps that were
first unlicensed then became licensed?

Count me not impressed.

~~~
wewyor
That is another person used as an example in the post that he isn't the only
one making such money on android.

